# callout to all Germans of German Speakers



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i wanted to know if there are any German speakers currently at lumberjocks. i am currently taking German 2 at my school so i figure that if there are any German speakers i could try to speak German and it would be good practice so i can improve my German.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

To bad my grandparents don't use computers. They immigrated from Germany and have the interesting habit of mixing German and English in the same sentence. I accused my Grandmother of doing it to see if we were paying attention. She laughed and changed the subject!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I can count to ten, say hello, its raining, pass the bread, the butter,......simple things. As a little boy my siblings spoke German but sadly, after 1st grade my folks quit speaking German to us. My eldest brother is fluent, my father, and my oldest daughter is fluent in English, Spanish, French, German, Cantonese and can get around in Swahili. The youngest daughter is fluent in English, French, Spanish and Manderine.

I dont whats worse then some of the English that leaves my mouth!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I took two years of German in high school as well. I can remember counting, and some words and phrases, but not conversational German.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I kinda doubt this is the forum to practise foriegn languages

Long live English <g>


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

may not be able to practice it in the forums but a connection can be made to determine a more appropriate way to communicate - and enhance the learning. I think it is a great idea. Too bad I don't speak German.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

German is not one of the languages I speak… but since we only type here, I dont know this could work anyhow.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

(we LumberJocks are known to do a lot of things to help out each other.. there might be phone calls in future.between the two).. Just my thought
Of course it would have to have parent permission..


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ya thats what i was thinking. find out someone who spoke German. we could email each other back and i could practice German. it was just to find out if there were any people like that. but i guess that there aren't.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Some people say i talk German after about 20 beers. lol
My father is Swiss and the language is very similiar.

Try this http://www.deutsch-lernen.com/


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks john. thats going to help a lot. it will give me a chance to go back and relearn the first things i learned because i did not really try in the beginning so the beginning things are where i need more practice.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

There are all kinds of them . All you have to do is Google (HOW to learn German )


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

me cAn BeaRly TaLk EngIsH….HoOkEd On PhOnIcS wErked 4 mE !


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Hallo alle. Ich spreche etwas Deutsch.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*TAWW* auch ein bißchen. Have you tried SKYPE. A free internet telephone service - then you could practice your spoken as well as your written with many German speakers - Talk to you parents about this first!

The German I know, you would not want to learn "Kneiiper Dutsch" (pub/Bar German) not for many years, aber viel Spaß und Glück (Have fun and luck)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Skype!! Great idea. (yes, with parental permission of course).


----------

